# Mountains in Germany



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It has been decided, (although nothing is ever set in stone for our travels).
I have this hankering to see real mountains, which after all we do have here in Germany.
Last year we tried Austria, but turned back because of the lack of LPG gas stations.
No problem with gas here and I will also have my own internet (hopefully it will work down there.)

As neither of us are able to walk far these days it will be sight seeing from the van and stopping at places where we can walk and play with the dogs.
There will be no plan, just go where we feel like going.
Are there any do´s and dont´s we should know about, its years since we were last in the mountainous area.
Who has idea´s for us ? 
Jan


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Jan,

We have spent a few nights near Garmich-Partenkirchen where there are some accessible mountains but it was too wet and misty to go up in the cable cars. We have also stayed overnight at Spitsee a lovely small lake but they charge to park.

We also drove along the Deutsche Alpenstrasse from Lindau on Bodensee but again it was all in the mist!

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are some big(ish) mountains in Germany Jan but if you really want to blow yourself away with scenery get down into the Alps. Have an introduction in Bavaria and the Black Forest but then cross into Austria, Switzerland and Italy (or maybe Alpine France) and get up the Dolomites or Tyrol area, Jungfrau (Switzerland) and Annecy and the Route de grande Alpes in France. Then you will see some spectacular mountains. Roads are perfect. Nothing to worry about at all. No massive steep impossible hills on the main drags but they do take your breath away. Just do it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, yes I know, we have done a lot of that years ago Barry, not all the countries you mention, but some. The driving for me is not the problem, I love being behind the wheel, I get home sick after a few weeks as you know and once I have made my mind up to come home, well you know the rest 😬 
I think I'll be happy with the not so big mountains, if I'm not, well we will see. As I said, nothing is written in stone, ever for us. :laugh:
Jan


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan

Have you thought about the Harz mountains
Worth a view in my opinion

Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> Jan
> 
> Have you thought about the Harz mountains
> Worth a view in my opinion
> ...


Not far away from here and we have been a few times Ian.
Last time 3 years ago with caravan and many hotels closed because lack of custom from Hannover these days, all going to Turkey, well maybe not now :frown2:
A lovely area I agree.
Jan


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Rob lived in Braunschweig for a year when we were younger, so the Hartz mountains were on his doorstep. We have many lovely memories of them, but haven't been there in the van. Maybe that's an idea for this year for us?

Lesley


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Lesley

We have been a few times very witchy in that area 
Particularly liked wernigerode and a good stelplatz

Ian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We loved the Alpenstrasse. 
We did the journey a few years ago in excellent weather.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Mittenwald on the Austrian border is a nice spot


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Mittenwald on the Austrian border is a nice spot


As I said in my opening post, nothing is set in stone.

We are off in an hour :wink2: or so. Heading towards CZ then through either Austria or Slovakia to Hungry, but then that could change >
Depending how we feel (homesick or not weather getting too hot, things like that) the idea is, come back through Austria into Germany.
We used to visit Mittenwald when we were caravaners, very beautiful area with lovely buildings all painted up, maybe we will get there, who knows. :grin2:

Switching off now, I´ll say cheerio until I can find internet along the way.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have good Trip Milly!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Long report*

Internet is not easy to use, I am sitting on a cold concrete step so have to log on get on and get off again or I´ll have piles.

Get comfy now :grin2:
We are at Dobra Voda in The Czech Republic (CZ)
Left home on Wednesday, temp. a pleasant 25°C, prepared for 130 km. easy drive to our first stop, because of a road diversion we had an extra 40 km of not so easy journey.
On Tuesday the Navajo was serviced and for several km. I heard this tick, tick noise and thought there was something wrong with the engine, it turned out to be the "door stay open" chain tapping on the side of the van.
*First stop Liebrose*, the ex-military training ground near Cottbus, here we spent a peaceful night, with one lorry as company. Its a super spot for cycling around the umpteen acres of the Nature reserve, unfortunately we don´t have a bike and can´t walk too far.
*Thursday* we were going to one of our favourite stops next to a river in Benisov CZ but the Autokemp had closed so we drove 2 km further and stayed on a little sports field in the next village. The Becker Navi misbehaved and took us along some silly roads, maybe I haven´t set it properly as it always takes us off decent roads across country on almost impossible roads. On one of these narrow roads I had to turn round, the reversing beeper didn´t work and I had a miss-hap. Gaffer tap came in handy. Temp. 25°C again. The country side is a feast for the eyes, all fresh new green leaves on the trees, green crops and the striking yellow of huge rape fields along with the mountains all around.
*Friday was a good journey* because my human navigator took control. We spotted a football pitch and as we always seem to have luck with these we stopped, saw a young lady who spoke English and she found us a lovely place to stop for the night. Today it was 29° with a strong wild so it wasn`t too hot for us.
*Saturday*
believe it or not, the temp. is 12°C. Our aim was Dobra Voda where we were last year with the horses. Stopped for lunch at another football ground, at 3.15pm we arrived at our destination. They have a few fowl´s, we have only seen one so far. Last September when we were here they had 2 rough Collies, in November one of these was run over by a tractor, he was a vehicle chaser and we had feared one day it could happen, his long fur got caught in the big wheel and you can guess the rest.
We are parked right next to a Mare and her fowl, its going to be watching baby grow for the few days we are here. 
*Accidents do happen.*
Sunday 21st we were invited to a carriage ride through the forest, its a pretty carriage pulled by one horse and we had a scenic although bumpy ride to a very beautiful spot, here we got out and looked at the wonderful view, Thomas our host and driver waited with the horse.
When we got back into the carriage something spooked the horse, he reared up tipping the carriage up, we tried to get out before it was completely on its back, but being a couple of oldies could´t move quick enough, my foot was caught by one of the handrails and the whole weight of carriage and Hans were on my ankle, I can tell you it was frightning I thought it had broken my ankle. Happily I report, it didn´t, its bruised and tender to touch, but today Tuesday I am walking as normal.
What an offer
Yesterday and today its still our kind of weather, in the low to mid 20´is. We are no longer able to walk long distances so 3-4 short walks each day around the farm area of 20 hectares, where we see horses, hear the birds, and see lovely scenery. This afternoon the family came to sit with us when we were outside, Jana speaks English, Thomas German, during the conversation Thomas said if we would like to visit the surrounding area we can take his car instead of the Navajo, what an offer, but we are not taking it up, castles and such like are no longer our thing AND without the dogs, not possible for us.
*A trip through a ghost town*
Thursday the 25th May, we had to go shopping, the car was offered again, but we took the Navajo because the batteries needed a charge after 5 stationary days. On the way we met a huge lorry on a very narrow lane, we managed to pass, but scraped a bit of paint off the lorry with the awning housing, no real damage. After shopping we decided a trip into Austria would be good as Hans needs schnaps. The first town we came to everything was closed, only a few people walking about, whats going on, then I suddenly remembered it was `Himmelfahrt´ Ascension day, they´d nearly all gone up . Its a holiday in Austria and Germany, but not in CZ. We came back to the farm and electrical hook up was tried, but it blew their fuse so will try to sort it today. We are so content here, plan to leave on Monday and go east into Slovakia, maybe. Sunny, not hot.
I will try not to report again before we move on. Uploading pictures is too slow, sorry, but when we are home I will make a nice video.
Jan


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Welcome back Jan, fabulous reading. 

Enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Drew


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed your diary Jan - so glad your ankle is OK but that was a close thing! 

We (in travelling to Muros on Monday 22nd) passed a number of ladies, each with a bouquet of flowers, heading individually and purposefully - to where, or why we don't know. 

A Spanish woman from this area wasn't able to enlighten us. I assumed it was something to do with the religious calendar but maybe not.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad your enjoying the trip Jan. We need some Photos at some point!! The site seem bereft of travel photos these days. (for now, Mwhahahahaaa!  ). Save them for when you get back if you like. Safe and happy travels to you all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I will try one photo at a time*

wont go :frown2: the internet is too slow, sorry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who´s playing silly devils then ? 
If this goes, its the horse and carriage that took us to the above spot and then nearly did me a grave injury


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The type of area that surrounds us*

We walk this sort of area a few time a day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The Navajo spot*

bottom left 
Battery almost empty


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

sorry wron picture and the battery is nearly gone. will try again tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The family, the Navajo, the ride*

Hope they load, they didn´t so one at a time


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Black Forest combines mountains, beautiful scenery and really charming villages and towns. All very accessable 

Dick


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> The Black Forest combines mountains, beautiful scenery and really charming villages and towns. All very accessable
> 
> Dick


We are in the Czeck Republic Dick, changed direction at Dresden :grin2: We never know where we`ll end up.
Black Forest we did a few times with the caravan, wonderful area, may go again one day, but this time we are heading east toward Slovakia.
Silly Post title, but thats me, unpredictable >


----------

